# MicroDrain D30 vs D65S



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Looking to buy one of the above. What are your general thoughts? Leaning towards the D65S because some homes have the washer tie into the main about 50' away. Also run into 2" cast iron traps from time to time. I have the k50 adapter for sonde so I have that capability...do these have a sonde and how strong is the signal? I plan on using the reel with my toolcase monitor.


----------

